# Willard Bay Boils?



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone been out to Willard lately? It seems like it was about this time last year when the boils began to really boil!

Just wanted to know if anyone has been out their lately, and what the report is.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There was a discussion about this a few days ago.
Forum member Fatbass made a ststement that a lot of others agree with.
This year the Shad reproduction was so good, that the Wiper are not needing to create boils in order to feed.
Boils as we have known them in the past, just are not happening. 

Another difference from last year is the fact that Willard is full of water this year.
The fishing has just been different this year, with all the different conditions from the past few years.

In a month or so, this could change but personally, I don't expect to see a lot of boils this fall.

I hope that this will change but it will surprise me if it does.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Fatbass, let me know how it is!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Wait for'em, they'll come. It's in their make-up to to circle their prey and push them to the surface, structure or the bank. Lake Powell is deep and full of fish and they still hunt the same.


----------

